# New Jig Pours--Good Start, Bad Finish



## ToddLangston (Mar 31, 2011)

Just started pouring jigs. Pour went great. A dozen beautiful new shiny jigs to be powder painted and cured. Paint applied, now its time to cure in the oven. Baked for 15 minutes at 350 degrees, just like paint manufacturere recommended. Take them out after fifteen and see that the paint has ran down and formed a "tit" on the round head. Now I need to come up with a way to stand them up instead of hanging them on the rack, as recommended by some others on youtube and various sites. Does anybody have any pics or plans for a homemade rack to bake jigs upright, instead of hanging. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

It sounds to me like you got the jigs too hot when you painted them which caused too much paint to stick to them. When you bake them the paint runs down and makes that tit on the end you are talking about. I have had it happen to me also. Just dont heat your jigs so long before you dip them in the paint next time.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I only have the problems with pink and orange. TJ's tackle has stands for the jigs when you bake'em, so the paint would run down the hook shank as opposed to making the nipple. I tried using just paper clamps, but that did not work so well. A fluid bed may solve the problem too.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

As the fellow below said U got your jig to hot which then picked up to much powder when you dipped it, waste about 20 jigs and just throw them out and you will be a pro. You are pouring your own so it will not cost much to take that class. I saved some of my first bucktails and compared them to what I can whip together now big difference. Have fun. I saved my deer tails and dyed them so putting that hair on a jig I made, nice.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I went to a fluid bed to solve the problem. Now I just got the airbrush from tjs tackle and its worked great so far on all the colors that didnt work real well on the fluid bed.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The ideal way to heat them is in a toaster oven. Once you find the optimin temperature you can paint much faster and not have any problems with too much powder adhesion. I simply hang the jigs in the oven at 350 and they cure without any drips or tits.


----------



## ToddLangston (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys. I agree about heating the jig too much. I noticed that the ones that I had to put back over the heat gun to melt the powder did better than the ones that I did not.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is a link to a discussion about some tricks a few guys use... Curing Powder Paint ...i can't claim any of these ideas but hope to get into powder painting very soon!


----------

